# Clothing optional sailing



## sailboy26s

Just curious how many others enjoy sailing while not getting tan lines? I bought my sailboat last year and it seems most dates I’ve taken sailing had no problems enjoying the sun au natural, now my fiancée is the same way we quite enjoy sailing while soaking some sun!?? 

Thanks 
The Irish American, GSL Utah


----------



## LarryandSusanMacDonald

Photos! We need PHOTOS!


----------



## sailboy26s

Way to hot for here lol


----------



## Skipper Jer

:worthless:


----------



## chucklesR

This thread would be deleted WITH pics


----------



## Brewgyver

You know what the kids (to me that's people <30) say, if you don't have video, it didn't happen!


----------



## gmcairns

Hate sunburn down there. :laugher


----------



## jephotog

There is a whole sailing group here in San Diego devoted to sailing au natural. I am sure in Utah the church would not approve. I often wear a kilt when sailing so while not nude the chance for a wardrobe malfunction is high.


----------



## polaris2.11

the only thing better than sailing is sailing naked


----------



## pdqaltair

A local sailor nearly lost his scrotum to a cleat.

Suit yourself.


----------



## Minnewaska

Clothing was not originally invented to provide cultural modesty. It was useful to protect the skin and some other organs in the process. I mean, I routinely get pockets and belt loops caught on the boat. Catching something more permanently attached does not seem wise.

But, to each their own.


----------



## RichH

pdqaltair said:


> A local sailor nearly lost his scrotum to a cleat.
> 
> Suit yourself.


Doing first aid on 'that stuff' isnt 'fun', besides looking at all that cellulite gets old after a while.


----------



## sailboy26s

lol some funny posts here LOL "Rope burn" LOL hum we happen to need a ride to Catalina island as were getting married Oct 15th i wonder if anyone from that San Diego club or anyone from here would let us hire them for charter? PM us Unfortuantely not clothing optional as well have 4 kids with us but would like to sail to Catalina rather then to pay the $70.00 per person round trip from the catalinaexpress charter speed boat =( Yikes!


----------



## jephotog

I am thinking that most sailboats are like most nude beaches in that the people on board are usually not the type you want to see naked.


----------



## SeaSickFish

sailing naked is no question. if we are off shore then we are doing shifts there is no clothes on me...but when we are just day sailing us being father and son the clothes are on.


----------



## jephotog

sailboy26s said:


> lol some funny posts here LOL "Rope burn" LOL hum we happen to need a ride to Catalina island as were getting married Oct 15th i wonder if anyone from that San Diego club or anyone from here would let us hire them for charter?


SD to Catalina is a long sail,most likely two days. You want to leave from Long Beach. I belong to a club up there and could wear my kilt, but don't want to scare the children.


----------



## travlin-easy

I wouldn't sail naked for many reasons, the most important of which is "I don't look good naked anymore." There's a song about that very subject.






Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Ferretchaser

pdqaltair said:


> A local sailor nearly lost his scrotum to a cleat.
> 
> Suit yourself.


Why would anyone put a cleat there anyway ??? Serves the kinky bugger right.


----------



## ccriders

And for the mate:


----------



## swampcreek

After a while it just feels natural, you even forget about wearing clothes, sometimes when I get off the boat and walk down the pier I hear people scream and well...


----------



## JonEisberg

chucklesR said:


> This thread would be deleted WITH pics


Well, I suppose there's only one way to find out...


----------



## overbored

does not count she is wearing sunglasses


----------



## Minnewaska

Both shots look to be motoring. Who cares what happens aboard a motoring boat.


----------



## SimonV

pdqaltair said:


> A local sailor nearly lost his scrotum to a cleat.
> 
> Suit yourself.


I need to know what he was doing to catch his sack on a cleat, I have this mental picture in my mind and it wont go away. What was he doing?


----------



## JimMcGee

SimonV said:


> I need to know what he was doing to catch his sack on a cleat, I have this mental picture in my mind and it wont go away. What was he doing?


Well after you take a turn around the post you need to cleat off the line, which leaves only one location to mount the cleat...


----------



## flyingwelshman

I subscribe to the 'clothing optional' philosophy - and choose the _*'wearing of' *_option.


----------



## jephotog

JonEisberg said:


>


Not only is she naked, she has not tan lines either and is extremely tan. As this picture looks a decade or two old, my guess is she now makes a monthly visit to the dermatologist for a melanoma check.


----------



## JonEisberg

Minnewaska said:


> Both shots look to be motoring. Who cares what happens aboard a motoring boat.


Actually, we were under sail there, you can see the mainsheet running out to starboard... The conditions that day were sportier than the pic indicates, probably blowing about 20 or so, somewhere off the Georgia seacoast. The boat was a Bristol 41.1, and she slid along very nicely downwind, in those conditions...

The second was taken about 30 miles off Myrtle Beach, tooling along at 19-20 knots on the approach to Frying Pan Shoals... That was a memorable day, we'd left Charleston for the run up to Morehead City, and the sea remained that flat for the entire way, just a hint of sea breeze finally started to kick in the last few miles out of Beaufort Inlet...

Plus, it was a Monday - that always adds a bit of spice and guilty pleasure to a day on a delivery... (grin)



jephotog said:


> Not only is she naked, she has not tan lines either and is extremely tan. As this picture looks a decade or two old, my guess is she now makes a monthly visit to the dermatologist for a melanoma check.


Yup, those were the days, when we thought we were gonna live forever... (grin)

Fortunately, she's been lucky, so far...


----------



## johnnyquest37

On our boat, crew can wear, or not wear whatever they like - except for proper shoes. We insist on protecting the feet/toes, and providing traction, etc. Might have to re-evalaute this policy vis-a-vis scrotum protection. 

Two years ago, one of the regular crew brought his girlfriend onto the boat for the first time for a weekend sail. First words out of her mouth to me were, "I understand that nudity is permitted on board. I want you to know that I'm not cool with that." My response was nudity was not only permitted, it was encouraged and that I didn't really care if she was cool with it or not.

That was in the morning when the six or seven of us cast off. By 2 PM that afternoon, she was the first one naked and she stayed that way until we got back to the dock the following evening.


----------



## Brewgyver

jephotog said:


> SD to Catalina is a long sail,most likely two days. You want to leave from Long Beach. I belong to a club up there and could wear my kilt, but don't want to scare the children.


Jep, traditional or Utilikilt? (have both meself)


----------



## Brewgyver

Minnewaska said:


> Both shots look to be motoring. Who cares what happens aboard a motoring boat.


?? Both?? I only see one. Oh, now it's there! Both very nice shots, beautiful hull (and the boat ain't bad either)


----------



## Ferretchaser

A diving budy of mine and me going mad with photo shop ....sometimes I just can't help miself. He is a cop and the department asked me for the originals so I e mailed them to the guys who made a large print and hung it up in the station. God did I have to listen to some technical terms after that stunt.


----------



## jephotog

Brewgyver said:


> Jep, traditional or Utilikilt? (have both meself)


After getting married in the family tartan i was hooked. I own 3 sport kilts, 2 wool ones only for formal occasions. It's kilt weather year round in San Diego.

I brew in my kilt also.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sailboy26s

Thats awesome! 


johnnyquest37 said:


> on our boat, crew can wear, or not wear whatever they like - except for proper shoes. We insist on protecting the feet/toes, and providing traction, etc. Might have to re-evalaute this policy vis-a-vis scrotum protection.
> 
> Two years ago, one of the regular crew brought his girlfriend onto the boat for the first time for a weekend sail. First words out of her mouth to me were, "i understand that nudity is permitted on board. I want you to know that i'm not cool with that." my response was nudity was not only permitted, it was encouraged and that i didn't really care if she was cool with it or not.
> 
> That was in the morning when the six or seven of us cast off. By 2 pm that afternoon, she was the first one naked and she stayed that way until we got back to the dock the following evening.


----------



## sailboy26s

Thanks for posting the pics they look pretty safe =) looks like a wonderful time!  mine aren't that safe LOL


----------



## Brewgyver

jephotog said:


> I brew in my kilt also.


Hey, long time brewer here! Brewed in a couple of my Utilikilts, but like you save the traditional (Clan Fletcher) for more formal occasions.


----------



## swampcreek

I see no reason why people shouldn't do what they want on their own boats as long as it doesn't harm someone else. No tan lines? No problem! We put all this work, money, worry and sometimes frustration into these boats, whats wrong with enjoying your time on the boat as you see fit?


----------



## pdqaltair

SimonV said:


> I need to know what he was doing to catch his sack on a cleat, I have this mental picture in my mind and it wont go away. What was he doing?


The cleat was near the edge of the coaming and secured the centerboard or something of that sort. A small, sharp jam cleat.

I guess he was hanging low. I wasn't there, no way.


----------



## MedSailor

I used to sail nekked all the time, but now that I wear a bananna hammock I don't need to keep buying this all the time.


----------



## wingNwing

swampcreek said:


> I see no reason why people shouldn't do what they want on their own boats as long as it doesn't harm someone else. No tan lines? No problem! We put all this work, money, worry and sometimes frustration into these boats, whats wrong with enjoying your time on the boat as you see fit?












Yeah. What he said.


----------



## chucklesR

I reckon you called that bluff huh?


----------



## wingNwing

Couldn't let Jon be the only one...


----------



## chucklesR

I'm not into getting killed by the Admiral, MMR will have to post her own. 

For some reason she never takes a picture of me


----------



## dgasmd

I grew up in an extremely conservative family where the idea of being naked served no purpose in life. No even in the shower alone. However, I also grew up with a different outlook and explored it once I got to be old enough. I swore I would not allow my kids to grow in that retarded environment full of taboos. My wife in the other hand, grew up in a very open family environment where nudity was common place daily. We have both enjoyed nudity in beaches and out to sea everywhere we have been.

It is always funny to me that once you mention nude beach, or nude boat, or nude anything the first thing that comes to mind to most people is how good they or anyone else look naked or something sexual. Truth is most people don't really care, and not even notice 3 min into it. I don't go nude anywhere so others see how great I look or how "enticing" I can be without clothing, nor do I think that anyone else does it for that reason. However, that is the most commonly mentioned thing.

I went to a beach in Italy last summer where everyone was nude, including me, wife, and both of my boys (7 and 9). An 80 y.o. lady sat next to us, got naked, and spent the day there like nothing. She had a colostomy bag secondary to a colon resection (colon cancer in her case). I am a doctor and did not think a darn thing about it other than how courageous it was for her to be out as a survivor doing what she liked and enjoyed at her age. When I came back to the US, I told the story to someone and they were petrified and mortified. Their words were "I would die if I had to see that". That was the stupidest thing I could hear, but that is common I guess..........


----------



## LarryandSusanMacDonald

Advantages:
None of those pesky tan lines
More fun applying sun tan lotion
No trips to the laundry
Your choice of anchorages (at least in our case - one look and everybody leaves ​


----------



## Dean101

I haven't seen anybody mention if Maritime Law expressly forbids nude sailing. I would think, however, that directly disobeying the captains orders to get naked would be akin to mutiny, which is against the law!:laugher


----------



## nwpacketeer

Not in the Pacific NW this time of the year!


----------



## nccouple

Nice thread, there is something about a sailboat. They do tend to be panty droppers.


----------



## bratzcpa

Yeah, well . . . interesting conversation, but I gotta say, that in NW Montana, the "window" for this activity is pretty gosh darned short. Ladies and gentlemen, we have 'frost on the pumpkins' already. Not much naked sailing going on around here. Now about those frosty pumpkins . . . .


----------



## bljones

jephotog said:


> I brew in my kilt also.


Have you tried a lighter weight material, or perhaps consuming less cabbage?


----------



## sailboy26s

swampcreek said:


> I see no reason why people shouldn't do what they want on their own boats as long as it doesn't harm someone else. No tan lines? No problem! We put all this work, money, worry and sometimes frustration into these boats, whats wrong with enjoying your time on the boat as you see fit?


Top

swampcreek I have the D same 93 26s sailboat=)


----------



## frogvalley

Yup, always sail nude, my boat is considered clothing optional by the crew, both male and female. And no we don't get our man hood or woman hood caught in anything. We've all been using our equipment for many years and don't get it caught at home so what's the diff? I've caught myself in my clothing many times in dangerous machines, but never have I got my dinghy caught in anything.

There is a significant nudist sailing group on the Chesapeake. Only a textile person would worry about what they look like naked, we consider nudism to be the norm and totally natural so nobody looks weird when naked to us.

I personally can't stand to where clothes while its hot. Uggh, how can you guys sail with clothes on?


----------



## TerralTheSeeker

I can't wait to do this. Of course, I REALLY have to hit the gym, first. I don't want dolphins and seagulls giving me grief or breaking out into laughter.


----------



## MedSailor

TerralTheSeeker said:


> I can't wait to do this. Of course, I REALLY have to hit the gym, first. I don't want dolphins and seagulls giving me grief or breaking out into laughter.


Personally I'd worry more that the whales would feel intimidated.... 

MedSailor


----------



## bljones

MedSailor said:


> I'd worry more that the whales would feel intimidated....
> 
> MedSailor


They don't call me "Tripod" for nothing.


----------



## TerralTheSeeker

bljones said:


> They don't call me "Tripod" for nothing.


Hell I don't even worry about my mast breaking - I have a back-up lol


----------



## dgasmd

Sounds like most of you need to spend 20 min in a nude beach simply for the education. First of, 99.9% of people in a nude beach or nude places in general are not looking at how good or bad you look. We all can tell that without you taking your cloth off! Second, you are likely the only one worrying about how you measure up. Third, clothing optional places have a slice of the general population with the same proportions of fat people, short people, old people, young people, skinny people, etc, but for reason people that have never been to one seem to think it is like going to a supermodel convention!


----------



## remetau

dgasmd said:


> Sounds like most of you need to spend 20 min in a nude beach simply for the education. First of, 99.9% of people in a nude beach or nude places in general are not looking at how good or bad you look. We all can tell that without you taking your cloth off! Second, you are likely the only one worrying about how you measure up. Third, clothing optional places have a slice of the general population with the same proportions of fat people, short people, old people, young people, skinny people, etc, but for reason people that have never been to one seem to think it is like going to a supermodel convention!


Agree!, and one of the reasons some of our other nudists friends are some of the best people to hang around with.


----------



## MedSailor

dgasmd said:


> Sounds like most of you need to spend 20 min in a nude beach simply for the education. First of, 99.9% of people in a nude beach or nude places in general are not looking at how good or bad you look. We all can tell that without you taking your cloth off! Second, you are likely the only one worrying about how you measure up. Third, clothing optional places have a slice of the general population with the same proportions of fat people, short people, old people, young people, skinny people, etc, but for reason people that have never been to one seem to think it is like going to a supermodel convention!


Don't mind me, I don't mean to offend, I just still like junior high school humor. 

I did date a nudist for several years and went to many a nude hot spring, nude beach, and even a nude "barter fair". I went to enough clothing optional events (and even optioned not to wear the clothing) to get comfortable with "letting it all hang out."

I have to say though, that even after I got comfortable with being nude or going to a nudist event, I never could wrap my brain around why it was _better _to go to any particular event in the nude. My nudist girlfriend would want to go on a road trip just to be able to go to a nudist event, whereas I didn't see it as any better or worse than a local arts fair or event. Why drive so far for a similar event that was a "nudist" event? I guess I just never "got" why it is better for everyone to be nude than clothed.

MedSailor


----------



## Ajax_MD

I'd give anything just to be somewhere that was warm enough to host a nudist event.


----------



## Heinous

dgasmd said:


> Sounds like most of you need to spend 20 min in a nude beach simply for the education. First of, 99.9% of people in a nude beach or nude places in general are not looking at how good or bad you look. We all can tell that without you taking your cloth off! Second, you are likely the only one worrying about how you measure up. Third, clothing optional places have a slice of the general population with the same proportions of fat people, short people, old people, young people, skinny people, etc, but for reason people that have never been to one seem to think it is like going to a supermodel convention!


Sounds like a good reason to avoid those spots. There are strict physical requirements for nudity aboard my boat.


----------



## Dirtboy

Ha! My equipment isn't big enough to get caught on a cleat! LOL Hey, comes in handy riding the sport bike!

I always point out to guests that the #1 buoy at Clearwater Pass is the clothing optional line. I only disrobe if the guest does.

Back in the day I raced on a local boat named "Acquittal," yeah, owner was an attorney. One of the crew, Lenni Belle, was our secret weapon in close quarters. We'd send her up on the foredeck topless. This was before boob jobs were everywhere and LB was naturally endowed with spectacular breasts. Heh Heh, good times.

DB


----------



## dgasmd

@MedSailor, I don't particular see it either the way you say. Personally, I do enjoy the nude beach, the nude time at the pool or hot tub, and the sailing nude if I care. Outside of that, I personally don't see myself making an effort to be nude. I guess it is the definition of "clothing optional".


----------



## miatapaul

dgasmd said:


> Sounds like most of you need to spend 20 min in a nude beach simply for the education. First of, 99.9% of people in a nude beach or nude places in general are not looking at how good or bad you look. We all can tell that without you taking your cloth off! Second, you are likely the only one worrying about how you measure up. Third, clothing optional places have a slice of the general population with the same proportions of fat people, short people, old people, young people, skinny people, etc, but for reason people that have never been to one seem to think it is like going to a supermodel convention!


Now I have been to one totally nude beach (not specifically a nude one just an isolated one in Corsica and everyone seemed to be nude) and it was a supermodel fest, but it was all a bunch of college students. I have been to one "nudest" event and I would say it leaned far to the side that you wished they had clothes on side. On the beach I learned one lesson about nude beaches, sun block is very important! Places that had never seen the sun in 22 (then) years were brutally attacked by the sun! Oh that was a long time ago, and quite a bit of fun!


----------



## Dirtboy

> On the beach I learned one lesson about nude beaches, sun block is very important!


It's known among nudists as "Adams Nightmare." 

DB


----------



## TerralTheSeeker

BubbleheadMd said:


> I'd give anything just to be somewhere that was warm enough to host a nudist event.


You'd love it down here on the Florida Panhandle.

I was sweating my rear end off last weekend out on Pensacola Bay.

Gonna be in the 70's this weekend, too.

Of course, the appearance of a stark naked fellow out on the Bay would be frowned upon in this community.


----------



## sailboy26s

Bump, so I wanna name my sailboat after naturism? Any suggestions? Au Natural, bareboat, no tan lines? Help me think off something clever?


----------



## dgasmd

Bare essentials
Tan lines
Mudfrik


----------



## swampcreek

We're renaming our new boat the same as our old boat...Nauti Time. How about Full Moon?


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor

I got a mirage 28 that I'm working on named Moonshine ,& I thought it was about the drink ! So now I see it's about my northern white a$$!.......Dale.


----------



## downeast450

The real test, if you need one, is how far North or South you have been Au Natural. Anyone can expose their rig in the warm sun. It takes commitment to the cause to share, say in Newfoundland!

Down


----------



## jaasun71

Does nonskid apply to skid marks too ?


----------



## MedSailor

sailboy26s said:


> Bump, so I wanna name my sailboat after naturism? Any suggestions? Au Natural, bareboat, no tan lines? Help me think off something clever?


"Sundial" 

MedSailor


----------



## jrd22

"Redparts"


----------



## downeast450

Uv


----------



## RobGallagher

sailboy26s said:


> Just curious how many others enjoy sailing while not getting tan lines? I bought my sailboat last year and it seems most dates I've taken sailing had no problems enjoying the sun au natural, now my fiancée is the same way we quite enjoy sailing while soaking some sun!??
> 
> Thanks
> The Irish American, GSL Utah


The only problem I could find is the word "fiancee".


----------



## Donna_F

Nature's Best


----------



## Bene505

"In The Breeze"

It's got that double meaning going for it.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## ottos

"Grin and bare it"


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

"Don't look, you Perve!"


----------



## H and E

I just worked up to sailing shoe and shirtless this summer. After seeing nudes at the beach on the Med I think I will pass on that activity.


----------



## Minnewaska

Melanoma


----------



## dgasmd

Melanin +sun screen!!


----------



## Bene505

"Buns A-roasting"


----------



## swampcreek

ottos said:


> "Grin and bare it"


Hey ottos, your avatar is what I believe a 1981 Hobie judging by the sail color "Cat Fever" I just sold mine along with our Macgregor before buying our Catalina 320. I really hated selling it and my Wife didn't even want to talk about it, but we weren't using it and we had to get realistic on what we should keep and what to sell before going full bore on our new to us boat.


----------



## sailboy26s

Awesome ideas guys keep them coming=) swampcreek maybe I own your old mac26 ? Bought it off Dana point couple years ago


----------



## MedSailor

Less along the junior high lines would be:
"Naturism" 
"It's only natural"
"My naked lady"

More along the junior high theme:
"Bareboat Charter" 
"Neeeeked"
"Moonglow" <-- This would be the ONLY acceptable use of this boat name. 

MedSailor


----------



## mad_machine

for me it would be "pure white" as there are parts of my body that have never seen sunlight and a lot more parts that have not seen it in a LONG time


----------



## flyingwelshman

Bare Poles
Wind Bag
Howzit' Hangin'
Booby Gannet
Tit For Tat
Sloopie Seconds
Bare Necessities
Look Sea
All Over Tan
In The Pink
Touch Me Knot


----------



## TerralTheSeeker

H and E said:


> I just worked up to sailing shoe and shirtless this summer. After seeing nudes at the beach on the Med I think I will pass on that activity.


This past Fall I managed to shirtless and shoeless, too - even so bold as to go without socks, all while wearing...gulp...shorts! I felt so vulnerable!

Then again, I don't have a tan to worry about, so it's not like I have tons of motivation.


----------



## TerralTheSeeker

flyingwelshman said:


> Bare Poles
> Wind Bag
> Howzit' Hangin'
> Booby Gannet
> Tit For Tat
> Sloopie Seconds
> Bare Necessities
> Look Sea
> All Over Tan
> In The Pink
> Touch Me Knot


Those are frikkin' BRILLIANT! LOL!


----------



## belliegirl2

Package deal!


----------



## miatapaul

TerralTheSeeker said:


> Please Help - Boatless War Vet
> Will Grind For Beer


Brings new meaning to "will grind for beer"!


----------



## chucklesR

Eye Sore


----------



## flyingwelshman

Um, I hate to do this but:

"Free Willy"


----------



## MedSailor

flyingwelshman said:


> Um, I hate to do this but:
> 
> "Free Willy"


How do I like a post twice??? :laugher

MedSailor


----------



## Heinous

Balls Out


----------



## Rezz

Hangin' Out
Bottoms Up
Barely There
Nut 'n' Honey
Wet Willy
The Pen is Mightier
Stepped Mast

I'm kind of disappointed in myself. I thought I'd do better, but there are a few.


----------



## Perseverance

Id be afraid someone would ask if that is the first or second reef.
You know what they say about men with big boats.


----------



## Ferretchaser

Perseverance said:


> Id be afraid someone would ask if that is the first or second reef.
> You know what they say about men with big boats.


Yes, they paint longer


----------



## Brewgyver

Cantilevered?


----------



## Brewgyver

MedSailor said:


> "Sundial"
> 
> MedSailor


Or more to the point  :
Gnomon!


----------



## swampcreek

sailboy26s said:


> Awesome ideas guys keep them coming=) swampcreek maybe I own your old mac26 ? Bought it off Dana point couple years ago


I sold my Mac to a Veterinarian last August. He bought it while we sat in the slip. I said don't you want to see haw it sails? We then took it for a sail and he fell in love with it. It was a great boat.


----------



## dgasmd

As I was going over the list of my thread subscriptions, I noticed this one. I am sincerely surprised how quickly this one died given the trends of others threads here. Moving on I guess..........


----------



## jasenj1

I think the conversation ran itself out. Those who think nudity is silly got their jokes in. Some who do sail naked said so. Next.

Some more stories of nude sailing would have been nice, but whatever.

- Jasen.


----------



## MedSailor

Winter killed it. I think it just shrank away to nothing in the cold...

MedSailor


----------



## Awyann

pretty sure we all do kind of goes with sailing life I think

Awyann


----------



## swampcreek

MedSailor said:


> Winter killed it. I think it just shrank away to nothing in the cold...
> 
> MedSailor


I was fully intent on saying almost the same thing!!!!:laugher


----------



## Minnewaska

How many boats in any given marina actually sail naked? Some, but probably only a very few. I'm guessing that about the same proportion have already expressed themselves here, with maybe one or two more finding it unnecessary to be public about it.

As I said in a very early reply here, clothing did not originally evolve from modesty. It was for protection and that still applies. I just can't imagine the logic of carrying a knife while sailing, but not wearing pants.


----------



## Tallswede

You could always hang it on a belt or lanyard around your neck but I've rarely needed one in conditions where I was sailing nude. I'm a member of the Gulf Coast Nudist Yacht Club and we sail and raft up every chance we get. Yes, i think clothing definately has it's place as protection from the elements and non skid. lol But nudity just seems a natural fit for boating in general.

Kevin


----------



## TerralTheSeeker

MedSailor said:


> Winter killed it. I think it just shrank away to nothing in the cold...
> 
> MedSailor


That, sailor, was well played


----------



## TerralTheSeeker

Tarzan carried a knife. Then again, he did cover his package - although that's probably to ensure the kiddies watching the movie don't ask too many questions.


----------



## TerralTheSeeker

Two weeks ago I was out on Pensacola Bay and, unexpectedly, it became ungodly hot as the wind died down. I was the only craft out there, and because I'd worn jeans and a long-sleeve in expectation of a chill, was unprepared for the heat. Indeed, I started to strip down, and would have gone full Africa if I'd not been so paranoid that the motor-boaters would pull their usual act of blazing a path right to me just so they can be seen in their toy.

So, sure enough as I'm sitting there in my skivvies cranking the Buffett tunes, every 30 minutes or so an engine-head would come clear across entire square miles of open, unoccupied bay just to make sure they pass as close as possible to me so I could enjoy the gift of their rough wake.

The look on one lady's face as she gawked down from the pilothouse of a 45ft yacht was priceless, and made it abundantly clear that it would not have been a good social strategy to go full Africa that day.

It is coming soon, though.


----------



## Tallswede

You shoulda stripped down and given her something to tell stories about to her friends. LOL. Never know, you might make a convert.

Kevin


----------



## johnb23

LarryandSusanMacDonald said:


> Photos! We need PHOTOS!


By all means, photos!


----------



## MedSailor

Minnewaska said:


> As I said in a very early reply here, clothing did not originally evolve from modesty. It was for protection and that still applies. I just can't imagine the logic of carrying a knife while sailing, but not wearing pants.


Seems logical to me. You'd be equally prepared to act quickly if you boat were suddenly boarded by pirates *or* sirens. 

MedSailor


----------



## djaustralia

I hardly think being naked while blue water sailing would warrant a public indecency charge. Plus your always on "private property" when your on your boat, although a few marina's may turn you down if you rock up butterball naked! You may also create a few dangerous situations by attracting peoples attention when they should be concentrating on other duties.(boat collisions, stepping of the edge of a wharf type stuff). Keep the hooks and fishing gear locked away and be wary of rope friction BURNS.....(umm, lower case "burns" looks like "bums"!!!) OUCH!!! Personally if I were nude sailing with a woman anything could happen, I certainly wouldn't be watching where i'm giong that's for sure.


----------



## Tallswede

We were anchored out one time in the Bay on a hot summers day with friends. Decided to cool off with a skinny dip. Sure enough, all the way across the bay comes a center console fishing boat that anchored about 30 yards away. We were two couples and they were two guys and a gal. Well after grousing about how come they had to come all the way over here and start fishing right next to us, we decided we had to get out of the water some time. So me and my buddy decided to get out and get a beer for us and the wives. As we're haulin' ourselves up the swim ladder, we hear a screach from the other boat when the gal said "Those guys are naked!" One of the guys on their boat says, "Well if you don't like it, don't look over there". LOL. We just raised our drinks to them and smiled. They left about 10 minutes later. 

Kevin


----------



## Tallswede

While cruising the ICW, sometimes the gals like to lie out on the fore deck and work on their tan, this always elicits an appreciative toot from the tow boat operators and a lot of chatter on channel 13. Always makes their day and kinda makes up for the unattentive/ignorant pleasure boat operators they have to deal with all the time.

Kevin


----------



## c. breeze

It's purely situational. I have too much square footage covered in tattoos to be overly keen on roasting in the sun- but I sail in as little clothing as is practical. I find there are times when the company I'm
Keeping make it more practical to risk wrecking all the ink... Like most gratuitous hobbies- it's all about the pay off.


----------



## Minnewaska

Sun is bad for tats? Didn't know that.


----------



## c. breeze

File them with gelcoat, sails, cloths and basically everything else...

I go through copper tone sport and ziinc like there's no tomorrow. They also look crappy on a tan. Milky white skin allows the colors to pop. I don't really have that...


----------



## Dfok

Tallswede - just read your post about the Gulf Coast Nudist Yacht Club and immediately went to your club web page to buy a Nudist Yacht Club t shirt.
Took a minute to figure a nudist club t shirt (or the guy looking for one) is an oxymoron.


----------



## MedSailor

Minnewaska said:


> Sun is bad for tats? Didn't know that.


Yeah Minne, you'd better cover up! 

MedSailor


----------



## ravidy

vitamin D is important...


----------



## zeehag

pdqaltair said:


> A local sailor nearly lost his scrotum to a cleat.
> 
> Suit yourself.


thereare lots of stupid stories about folks almost losing something to a XXX--wtf--just watch out for your stuff and you should be fine.......

folks who sail nekkid are not gonna lose parts to anything but bad rumors, unless they are sooo stoopit they dont handle selves well in pubic.

most folks who nekkid sail just nekkid sail. dont have to join up with other folks who may be pervs--rodlmao.

i sail far enough off shore no one can see me, as it should be.

ps--i sail in stuff you guys cannot sail into and be happy, so dont even try to find me....lol


----------



## Group9

jephotog said:


> I am thinking that most sailboats are like most nude beaches in that the people on board are usually not the type you want to see naked.


That's been my experience. For every "10" you see sailing naked, you see a hundred "1"'s. 

And, I keep envisioning something like this happening to me if I did it.


----------



## zeehag

i dont sail nekkid--i like to sleep at night--no burns on my bod.....i just wear a wife beater tank about 2 sizes toolarge and is called a sailing dress...rodlmao
cotton and sun screen


----------



## jasenj1

Here's a blog posting from Zero To Cruising on the topic of nudity at anchorages: 
http://www.zerotocruising.com/a-time-and-a-place/

The gist seems to be that folks ought to be sensitive to the culture of where they're anchored. If it's a nudity averse culture, stay covered. If it's a nudity accepting culture, go bare as you dare.

- Jasen.


----------



## Tallswede

Dfok said:


> Tallswede - just read your post about the Gulf Coast Nudist Yacht Club and immediately went to your club web page to buy a Nudist Yacht Club t shirt.
> Took a minute to figure a nudist club t shirt (or the guy looking for one) is an oxymoron.


Hmmm, don't know what site you went to but we don't sell tee shirts or any thing else on our web site.

Kevin


----------



## chucklesR

Group9 said:


> That's been my experience. For every "10" you see sailing naked, you see a hundred "1"'s.
> 
> And, I keep envisioning something like this happening to me if I did it.


oh, ouch.


----------



## Silvio

Chuckles!
Jesus H [email protected]#[email protected]#@$! and !&^@&%*%*#&% and !&^##%^%*!!!!!!
I may never get that image out of my head.


----------



## Staredge

Oh lord :laugher: Nekkid sailing......sex on a liveaboard.....this place is awesome!!!!!


----------



## Staredge

.....and this is the ad that I get when I posted that response. :laugher:


----------



## Silvio

Sorry Chuckles, I just cleared the tears enough to see that Group9 posted that pic and you merely commented on it. I'm tearing up again, man that is like the "beans and franks" scene from "Something About Mary"


----------



## MedSailor

ravidy said:


> vitamin D is important...


My doctor told me that my blood levels of vitamin D were so high that I was nearing fatal toxicity. Now that I use a speedo the levels are normal.



MedSailor


----------



## overbored

When I saw that MedSailor posted to this thread I was a little worried about checking your response for fear there would be pictures. some things can be hard to un-see


----------



## MedSailor

overbored said:


> When I saw that MedSailor posted to this thread I was a little worried about checking your response for fear there would be pictures. some things can be hard to un-see


Yeah, especially when you have two masts..... That's just weird. 

MedSailor


----------



## downeast450

"Carac"

Just started my prescription yesterday! Yikes!

Down


----------



## Ferretchaser

Ground control calling Donna


----------



## Donna_F

**Breaking news!!!** 

According to Dr. Oz: wearing a bra *causes* sagging!! Something to do with the bra making the ligaments lazy and they stop "doing their thing" to hold the girls up.

At least it's news to me. I always feel guilty without one even though I go without frequently while at home or on the boat. I feel like I'm doing harm. NO MORE!!

Or, at least until the next scientific journal counters this one.

And this is NOT an invitation for the men who read this section to say "I've been telling you women that since you hit puberty!!" That was NOT your reason for wanting us bra-less.


----------



## Tallswede

Hey, if you're comfortable going without, go without. It should be your choice. No one should tell you you have to wear one. Women didn't wear them for thousands of years and survived quite well. I think it is all a plot by the fashion industry to sell us all more clothes we don't really need. No really! 

Kevin


----------



## JimMcGee

DRFerron said:


> That was NOT your reason for wanting us bra-less.


Well if your reasons and ours are in alignment that's called serendipity.


----------



## bblument

I just found this thread. As a new sailor, it's a welcome respite from all the obsession I've been doing over learning the art, the gear, and the boat. We're still in the process of naming our boat, and every time we try to get serious about it, it turns into an all-night giggle fest. My favorite name will NEVER make it onto our boat; my wife has totally nixed it, and to be honest I wouldn't actually put it on either... I don't think... <grin>.

In any case, to add the boat-name portion of the thread, I present what I am sure is a clear winner, and hereby offer it to anyone for their use. For extra yuks, plug it into the BoatUS boat graphics design page and use the Algerian font.. it looks AWESOME... even classy..

and the name is...

Shomi Yerboubis II

As you were...

Barry


----------



## bljones

Shomi Yerboubis sounds like the name of an Israeli politician. One who is abreast of all issues.


----------



## MedSailor

bblument said:


> Shomi Yerboubis II
> 
> Barry


Awesome, witty, original. I like it. And while it would be great painted on a transom, just imagine how your mayday call would go......

Coast Guard: "Station calling mayday mayday we're all going to die, what is the name of your vessel over?"

Boat About to Die: "Shomi Yerboubis II"

Coast Guard: "Helo 61, Rescue Craft 64, and Cutter Jingo, STAND DOWN we have a hoax. Return to your bases."

MedSailor


----------



## MedSailor

DRFerron said:


> **Breaking news!!!**
> 
> According to Dr. Oz: wearing a bra *causes* sagging!! Something to do with the bra making the ligaments lazy and they stop "doing their thing" to hold the girls up.
> 
> At least it's news to me. I always feel guilty without one even though I go without frequently while at home or on the boat. I feel like I'm doing harm. NO MORE!!
> 
> Or, at least until the next scientific journal counters this one.
> 
> And this is NOT an invitation for the men who read this section to say "I've been telling you women that since you hit puberty!!" That was NOT your reason for wanting us bra-less.


I was going to make some tasteless joke about the sagging breasts that result from the above advice, but decided against it....

That would be hitting below the belt. 

MedSailor


----------



## OZWILD

sailboy26s said:


> Bump, so I wanna name my sailboat after naturism? Any suggestions? Au Natural, bareboat, no tan lines? Help me think off something clever?


Cleat Jam


----------



## bblument

MedSailor said:


> Awesome, witty, original. I like it. And while it would be great painted on a transom, just imagine how your mayday call would go......
> 
> Coast Guard: "Station calling mayday mayday we're all going to die, what is the name of your vessel over?"
> 
> Boat About to Die: "Shomi Yerboubis II"
> 
> Coast Guard: "Helo 61, Rescue Craft 64, and Cutter Jingo, STAND DOWN we have a hoax. Return to your bases."
> 
> MedSailor


Yeah, we kind of thought of that. The work-around in emergency and other over-the-air communications would be to pronounce it "Shah-MYE Yare-bow-BISS TWO," but in an emergency situation it'd probably be hard to do on the first try. Oh well.... gotta weigh the risk vs. reward, I guess... <grin>.

Barry


----------



## bljones

MedSailor said:


> Awesome, witty, original. I like it. And while it would be great painted on a transom, just imagine how your mayday call would go......
> 
> Coast Guard: "Station calling mayday mayday we're all going to die, what is the name of your vessel over?"
> 
> Boat About to Die: "Shomi Yerboubis II"
> 
> Coast Guard: "Helo 61, Rescue Craft 64, and Cutter Jingo, STAND DOWN we have a hoax. Return to your bases."
> 
> MedSailor


or worse, "Shomi YareBowBis? Sounds like a terrorist..."


----------



## MedSailor

bljones said:


> or worse, "Shomi YareBowBis? Sounds like a terrorist..."


Well.... they *would* show up. 

MedSailor


----------



## abrahamx

I've always called that XXX! Just not something I am into and have always called folks that I see doing it xxx. You asked.


----------



## Donna_F

Abrahamx, that was rude in the context in which it was used and no one asked you for that.


----------



## robodd

Quote:
Originally Posted by bljones 
or worse, "Shomi YareBowBis? Sounds like a terrorist..." 

Imagine the response if the boats name was S/V "Boobie Trap"


----------

